# training integration



## Wmarden (Mar 20, 2003)

How do you integrate all  of your training efforts?  By that I mean your weight, conditioning, martial arts drills, diet, etc to maximize your training results.  What type of physical drills do you do on your own?  What kind of weight routine do you follow?  What do you do for conditioning?  What do you do as far as diet?

What are your problem areas and how do you deal with them?


----------



## Matt Stone (Mar 20, 2003)

I've been doing Pavel Tsatsouline's kettlebell training.  It is wonderful in its whole body approach.

Here is my workout schedule for this week and next week:

DAY ONE

1. KB TWO HAND SWINGS (AEROBIC STRESS)  3 SETS, 15 REPS
    (this exercise goes as follows: hold the kettlebell with both hands in a semi- to deep squat.  Pressing the hips forward as you stand up out of the squat, swing the kettlebell up to about shoulder height; once the weight is up and out, swing it back down to the starting position; repeat as if you "touched a hot stove")

2. KB ONE HAND SWINGS (AEROBIC STRESS)  3 SETS, 10 REPS
    (as above, but with one hand)

3. KB CLEAN AND PRESS  3 SETS, 5 REPS

** DURING PRESS NEGATIVE, HOLD FOR THREE SECONDS AT STICKING POINTS

** FOR VARIATION, USE INVERTED BELL PRESS OR WAITER PRESS

4. KB ELBOW PRESS  3 SETS, 5 REPS

5. KB WINDMILLS  3 SETS, 5 REPS

6. BARBELL SIDE PRESS [[BAR + 20LBS]]  3 SETS, 5 REPS

7. KB TURKISH GET UPS  3 SETS, 5 REPS

8. JANDA NEGATIVE SIT UPS  4 SETS, 5 REPS

9. ABDOMINAL WHEEL  3  5 REPS

 KETTLEBELL AND REGULAR WEIGHT WORK OUT

DAY TWO

1. KB TWO HAND SWINGS (AEROBIC STRESS)  3 SETS, 15 REPS

2. KB ONE HAND SWINGS (AEROBIC STRESS)  3 SETS, 10 REPS

3. KB CLEAN AND JERK  3 SETS, 5 REPS

4. KB ELBOW PRESS  3 SETS, 5 REPS

5. KB BENT PRESS  3 SETS, 5 REPS

6. KB TURKISH GET UPS  3 SETS, 5 REPS

7. JANDA NEGATIVE SIT UPS  4 SETS, 5 REPS

8. ABDOMINAL WHEEL  3  5 REPS

DAY THREE

Repeat Day 1

After only 2 weeks of doing this, I have lost 7 pounds, am showing changes in muscle definition and strength, as well as aerobic endurance.  Good stuff, big time.

Gambarimasu.
:asian:


----------

